# Curious Question



## ktulu (Apr 9, 2007)

I have been curious about something for the past few days while I have been reviewing my worked problems...

How many of you have been able to use a single sample problem to solve an exam problem? I mean, when you read the exam problem, you immediately thought "I have that exact problem in my notes"....

I think that one of my biggest hiccups in past attempts is that once the test starts, I completely forget about all the worked problems that I have available, and the biggest brain freeze sets in.....

Don't get me wrong, I am not going in relying solely on the premise that I can get by with just having the problems; I am just curious as to what you guys have to say....

ktulu


----------



## frazil (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't think there was a single problem on the exam that was "exactly" like the sample problems I did. Some were similar so I could refer to them, but none were all that close.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 9, 2007)

I had one problem that was verbatim from a sample problem in one of my references.


----------



## grover (Apr 9, 2007)

There was one on my test that was almost verbatim, too, but the answer I kept getting was a factor of 1000x the answer. I came back to it at the end of the test when it was the last question left I could do more than guess at- I spend probably 45 minutes on that damn thing and couldn't match the answers 

They all know what's in the NCEES sample exam book and know better than to repeat one of those, I'd think.


----------



## gregdzip (Apr 9, 2007)

When I took the exam, I felt that 2 or 3 of the sample problems from the NCESS sample examination book were almost exactly the same, That book was one of the most valuable resources that I brought into the exam. ( I took the Electrical PE , Power Exam)


----------



## GCracker (Apr 9, 2007)

None for me.


----------



## FusionWhite (Apr 9, 2007)

Using problems like that always freaks me out. I worry that Im misreading the problems and there is some difference I dont see.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Apr 9, 2007)

There was one problem on my exam that could have used the exact same diagram, but the given values and what they wanted you to solve for were different. I did remember the sample problem though as soon as I read the exam problem, but I didn't even bother looking for it in my notes. By then I had mastered the concepts involved in that problem and didn't need it.

I think as a whole the concept of bringing a bunch of solved sample problems into the exam with you in the hopes of having one exactly like an exam problem is overrated. I did it myself, but simply didn't have any time to try that method if I had wanted to.


----------



## ktulu (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree with you, Metro. But if you have the worked problems, and if the exam question asks for something that you remember solving while studying, then you can go to your problem and see if there was some peculiar constant that's needed that you may have forgotten about.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 9, 2007)

I actually created an index of the sample exam with problem type and description / stanndard referred to / etc. with the intent of using it as a guide to find the similar problem if ti arose. Truthfully, I don't recall whether or not I actually used it in that fashion, but I do believe that one or two of the test problems were very similar to examples.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 9, 2007)

I think there is a chance of one or two problems being very similar to something that you have worked, but you don't want to spend 5 of your six minutes looking for it. That method has been tried by me, unsuccessfully


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2007)

I found 2 problems almost word for word out of one of the 6 minute solutions last time, they were ones I knew how to do, but I pulled them out anyways to check my thought process.

I got stuck on how to do something simple, and had to pull a problem that was a end of chapter problem in the CERM and then look up the solution in the solved problems booklet. It was for an intermediary step, but my brain was hosed and I had to look it up in order to finish the problem.

but for the other 77 problems I didnt scan through any of my solved problems I had brought with me.


----------



## bigray76 (Apr 10, 2007)

The way I am approaching this is that I am bringing all of the worked problems I did (6 mins, companion to the CERM, sample exams) with just the thought that if I am really in a bind for something that looks familiar, I will try to find it (time permitting) after I get through the rest.

I feel like I have worked enough problems concerning things like Open Channel Flow, Level of Service, etc. that I should be okay with what the exam throws at me.... but will feel better just knowing that I have the old exams and worked problems with me just in case.

-Ray


----------



## ktulu (Apr 10, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> The way I am approaching this is that I am bringing all of the worked problems I did (6 mins, companion to the CERM, sample exams) with just the thought that if I am really in a bind for something that looks familiar, I will try to find it (time permitting) after I get through the rest.
> I feel like I have worked enough problems concerning things like Open Channel Flow, Level of Service, etc. that I should be okay with what the exam throws at me.... but will feel better just knowing that I have the old exams and worked problems with me just in case.
> 
> -Ray


That is the attitude I am taking in this time as well....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 10, 2007)

ktulu said:


> I agree with you, Metro. But if you have the worked problems, and if the exam question asks for something that you remember solving while studying, then you can go to your problem and see if there was some peculiar constant that's needed that you may have forgotten about.


I had some problems that were similar enough to practice or reference problems. I'd do the problem then check to see I had followed the correct methodology.


----------



## eriscalla (Apr 11, 2007)

I belive you. I did go through that 3 times.....God forbid this time...Iwas told to try toookatmany exam porblemsjsut to be familier...Hope wedo not have that freeze again..Good Luck


----------



## grover (Apr 13, 2007)

Edit: I guess we can't delete posts, huh?


----------



## ktulu (Apr 24, 2007)

Thought I would reply to my own question.....but I had one exam question that was almost identical from a study question I had in my notes....I mean, all but one number was the same...and what they asked for was the same, as well

And when I read it, I immediately thought of this question I posed here. Ironic, to say the least....


----------



## kioti1 (Apr 24, 2007)

I think I know what problem you are referring to. I actually had several sample problems similiar to that question. Good thing too because I blanked on how to do it.


----------

